
How I scaled Postbacks.io to send over 250k HTTP requests per minute - brandojs
https://medium.com/postbacks/why-i-created-postbacks-the-callback-scheduler-72d47ac3d93c
======
brandojs
Hi all, I recently launched Postbacks.io to solve a unique problem I
encountered with another startup. I simply wanted to receive a callback at a
particular time (not recurring) so I could run some task. In my case, this was
sending a postcard when a user chose to do so.

Please leave any feedback you have! I'd love to hear how you could use this,
or what needs to be improved.

